

APIs: The Power Transforming the Web - benry
http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/2012/10/04/apis-the-power-transforming-the-web/

======
datapolitical
"A travel app could bring together both his restaurant API as well as the
mapping data. 'What we see is a ‘compounding’ of data across several services.
An open API strategy lets others build upon the data they’ve created.' That is
a huge economic multiplier."

The author is dead on here; the multipler effect that comes from consuming
many APIs. Great APIs are like Pringles, you can't consume just one.

